# Advanced Melanoma of the Vulva GRAPHIC **FINAL UPDATE PG 4**



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

_*This is extremely graphic!!*_

We've been dealing with this melanoma since May of last year.  Our local 'crack pipe' vet...ahem...'removed' it...causing the problem to get worse so much faster than we'd hoped.  The original melanoma wasn't very noticeable, but when she kidded last May, the blemish caused her to tear at the vulva (it had weakened the skin).  The vet I took her to to close the tear also cut into the tumor further, and that 'made it mad'.  Her cancer is now confirmed to be in the major organs...it spread like WILDFIRE after that vet messed with it.

At this point, I wash it weekly and keep the hair trimmed away as it does ooze.  She's bred for March, too.  We plan to do a C section on her as well.  Believe it or not, this photo is AFTER a thorough scrubbing.  The dead tissue comes off, but not all of it is loose.  Additionally, her late gestational hormones have caused it to double in size (the same as any vulva would).

This is NOT UNCOMMON in goats, folks.  If your goats have white (pigment free) vulvas and anuses...break out the spray on, waterproof sun screen!  

Lava is an older girl, and the other goats I've seen this on were also older, so that's somewhat comforting.  She was nearing the end of her reproductive years.  Just a shame we can't keep her going as a pet.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 28, 2011)

Goodness!  You've had to deal with a lot of issues lately!  Doesn't seem fair.

If you put "graphic" in the title, then I don't think too graphic is a problem.  Personally, this forum has been a tremendous goat education for me.  My husband thinks I'm just looking at baby goat pictures - but I'm learning SO MUCH. (Well, I AM looking at baby pictures but occasionally I look up a little more, LOL)  I, for one, appreciate the postings, and especially the pictures, of things that are not the norm.  I want the details that I can't get from basic Storey Guide books.

So, if you're good with sharing the details and the photos, I'm one who appreciates them.

Again, sorry you're having to deal with multiple health issues.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2011)

Which goat is this now? How awful. The bad news just keeps on coming. I have no problem with a picture of it. Have to admit that I'm curious.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 28, 2011)

Jezz is just keeps coming for you huh??  Im sorry.  I would'nt be offended at all. I would like to see it.  Ive never seen melanoma on a goat..so I would be interested to see what to look for etc... Please post it.

If you disclaim with the word graphic...thats kinda "look at your own risk"


----------



## PattySh (Feb 28, 2011)

I had a pony years ago that had it. I vote to see the pic.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 28, 2011)

If anything about goats is too graphic, then maybe you should just start an ant farm and get out of goats.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> If anything about goats is too graphic, then maybe you should just start an ant farm and get out of goats.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 28, 2011)

Ohhhh Noooooo!  That poor girl   That breaks my heart!  Whats the plan with her now??  Is there any more treatment avail???


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2011)

Ya know...Now that I've seen this pic, I'm wondering if a pic that I posted a long time ago of a friend's Togg buckling w/ a swollen rectum, wasn't also a melanoma. 

I'm sorry you're having such a rough time w/ all this.  

And bless your does' hearts.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 28, 2011)

I thank God for my years working as a tech...I can be in 'tech mode' for the most part in the barn...and fall apart when I get back in the house.

Lava will be euthanized after she kids/has her C section.  Her cancer, as I mentioned, has spread...and there is no way to correct her vulva, which is going to be a fly trap come warmer weather.  She is a wonderful, sweet doe and is a great example of her breed.  I'm proud to have a doeling from her (Tambora) and will retain pretty well whatever she has this kidding.  I can only palpate one fetus, but she's a very, ahem...rotund girl and is often difficult to palpate.


----------



## PattySh (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow (saw the pic) that sure is angry looking. What a shame. Lucky you have a vet that is available for c-sections. Keep us updated on the two that will have c-sections.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 28, 2011)

Omgah. 

Really, really sorry.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this. This is the first I've heard/seen about melanoma in goats. This does make me want to wear more sunscreen myself since I have fair skin as well.


----------



## phoenixmama (Feb 28, 2011)

So sorry...  I hope she's not terribly uncomfortable.  

Also, FWIW...I wouldn't worry about surgical removal of some of the cancerous tissue "making things worse."  Cancer doesn't work that way.  It would have spread with or without the surgery.


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh dear!  I almost fainted when I saw this!  Not that I'm squeamish, but I just wasn't expecting anything so bad.  I'm battling melanoma with my dog right now, so I thought I knew what to expect.

That said I'm glad that you posted the picture, so that we can all know what to look for and what is possible.  I imagine that her hormones are fueling the rapid spread of the cancer more so than the vet making it angry...although a cut open melanoma will spread viciously (as I said dealing with it with my dog...vet did the same thing)

I am so sorry that you're having to deal with so much right now


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks very painful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks so painful. I can't believe you are dealing with both things at once.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 1, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> If anything about goats is too graphic, then maybe you should just start an ant farm and get out of goats.




Or be prepared to spend an absolute fortune having your vet do EVERYTHING.  Goats more than make up for the hard times with all the joy they bring, but there ARE hard times.  I'm so sorry you're in the thick of it Kate... but I'll bet Pigeon's twins brought a little sunshine back into the barn.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 1, 2011)

They did.  And as far as Hannah and Lava, it's been brewing awhile - just getting harder since we're getting near the end.  But, no big surprise anymore.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't envy you right now. But again.. Thank you so much for posting. I had no idea they could get melanoma... I'm learning a lot from you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

I am SO sorry! 

But thank you for posting the pic. I had never seen melanoma in a goat before... I feel horrible that you are having to go through this.  I pray that she is carrying twin doelings for *you* .


----------



## Boondachs (Mar 1, 2011)

So sorry for you and your doe.  

A question regarding malenoma in goats.   Does it tend to occur more in white goats (as it does in other white primarily outdoor animals) and does it tend to occur any place else where the hair is sparse, around eyes, nose, etc?

Again, so sorry for you!  Wishing you and her the best!


----------



## Mammawannagoat (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you for posting the picture.  Is she in pain with that mass?  It looks very uncomfortable.

I just started working at a dairy goat farm today and there are lots of babies being born almost every day.  Thank your wonderful girl for all she's added to your life.  She's very lucky to have you.  Keeping my fingers crossed for 2 baby does.


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 3, 2011)

Since cancer can sometimes be a familial thing, are you worried that the offspring may be more susceptible to cancer as well?  If so, will you continue to breed that line?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

My understanding is that all white/non-pigmented animals are prone to melanomas like that.  Particularly on hairless areas where they don't have protection from the sun.  A friend's white horse had a melanoma like that in a similar place, just to the outside of the tail where her hair was fine and her light skin exposed.  I've always been curious about the incidence of sun damage on Saanens...


----------



## julieq (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry that you're having to go through that Kate.  Thanks for sharing though, as we had a melanoma removed from one of our five year old does (same area) about a month ago.  I'd originally thought when we brought her home that she'd ripped during kidding and hadn't had it repaired, but that wasn't the case.  The path report showed clear borders and she's healing fine ths far, but we'll see.  It wasn't very deep.

My SIL years back had a grey mare with melanoma and they treated her with Zantac (which is used in humans for reducing acid in the stomach).  It made the melanoma disappear and the mare lived a long productive life.  

Our doe is bred for July kidding, so we'll see how it goes.  If it recurs we'll most likely go ahead and put her down.  It's the first case we've seen in over a decade of raising goats.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 4, 2011)

It is painful...but doesn't bother her in day to day activities - she does protest about the cleaning.

As far as familial...not concerned.  This is a pigmentation issue, different from genetically linked cancers.

Nicki have you ever noticed how many all-white goats get freckles as they age?  You'll see it on older Saanens.  This is how they deal with the sun.

This melanoma went from a tiny speck on her vulva to a huge, ulcerated mess in less than a month's time - and was confirmed to have spread after that point.  We don't know what organs are involved, so treatment isn't an option for her.  I wish it had not metastasized.  We're just going to let her go before the internal cancers start to eat her away.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 4, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Nicki have you ever noticed how many all-white goats get freckles as they age?  You'll see it on older Saanens.  This is how they deal with the sun.


Oh, this fair skinned girl knows all about freckles Kate.  

Yeah, I have to admit (please don't hate me Saanen folks) I think that those huge, pink, speckled udders are the grossest.    What I've wondered about is how many of those freckles develop into skin cancer.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 7, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> What I've wondered about is how many of those freckles develop into skin cancer.


Those freckles are actually the skin's way of protecting itself, so the more they have, the better.


Sort of disturbing update...Lava is loosing her mucous plug, and is having mild contractions _when she poops_.  This is a new one for me unless the doe is in labor - and she shouldn't be (ligs are still quite there, udder is not full).  I hope the swelling of her tumor hasn't gotten to the point where it's giving her the urge to strain...:/

Maybe her ligs are suddenly going to disappear, and she's really ready...


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 7, 2011)

I sure hope this all goes well for you.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 7, 2011)

When in March is she due? Are the babies viable? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 28, 2011)

For those who didn't see it, Lava kidded with triplets yesterday, 3/27.  We lost one, but she did the whole thing by herself...surprised me that she could.

She was euthanized as soon as we got her colostrum milked out.  She was never a particularly good mother, so I've always just pulled her kids right away.  The tumor was bleeding pretty badly after kidding, and it looked mad and painful.

The necropsy was pretty interesting, really.  After her diagnosis of "metastasized" and "in the lymphatic system", we fully expected to find tumors everywhere.  However, the cancer was limited to her reproductive system.  The tumor at her vulva, internally, was the size of an orange.

Given how 'sick' her reproductive system was, we are amazed she carried these triplets to term!  Let alone conceived!  She obviously had had this cancer hiding in there longer than we knew about from the external lesion.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow.  I hate losing an animal, but having those answers afterwards somehow helps.

Glad you have 2 to remember her by and she can now be at peace and in no pain.

Thanks so much for sharing all the pictures and information.  It was truly informative and a good learning tool.


----------



## freemotion (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (Mar 28, 2011)

Very glad she was able to deliver and you have two  little ones. I'm sure it was hard. Thanks for sharing with us as the education is priceless. I'm so sorry for your losses.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry it ended like this, but with that diagnosis, I suppose it ended about as well as it possibly could have.  Always sucks to lose one, though.


----------

